# Has anyone been on Pristiq long term??



## tallgrl230 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi all,

My doctor is switching me from Zoloft to Pristiq and I can't find any reviews from people who have been using it long term. I know it's a fairly new medication, but has anyone taken it for a year or more?

I've read several reviews where people say it was wonderful for a few weeks then quit working. What has your experience been?

BTW, I'm being prescribed it for depression and anxiety (especially social anxiety).

Thanks!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

It sounds completely useless, the following review written by the European Medicines Agency make me say, "wow; what a worthless drug."

I was on venlafaxine XR for a year (the pro-drug of pristiq) Pristiq sounds significantly more sucky than effexor is. And Effexor was pretty lame.

European Union
In the European Union desvenlafaxine succinate has not been approved for any indication. In 2008, Wyeth withdrew its application for Ellefore, the product under review for treatment of major depressive disorder. The reasons given by Wyeth, and comments regarding the findings of the reviewing agency are provided in a "question and answer" format document.[5] The European Medicines Agency explained that
the [Committee for Medicinal Products for Human Use] had some concerns and was of the provisional opinion that Ellefore could not have been approved for the treatment of major depressive disorder [and] overall, the effectiveness of Ellefore had not been shown convincingly. In relation to its parent substance, venlafaxine, desvenlafaxine seemed to be less effective with no advantages in terms of safety and tolerability. Id.
The Withdrawal Assessment Report,[5] which summarizes the data submitted by the applicant and the opinion of the reviewing agency further noted, at page 19, that
It is curious that the results of all flexible dose studies show a small and non-significant difference from placebo. One would expect the flexible dose studies to produce more positive results, because doses are suited to individual needs rather than being forced, as they are, in the fixed dose studies. Furthermore, flexible dose study mirror to a greater extent the clinical situation. The applicant attributes the failure of the flexible dose studies to the high proportion of failed studies that is usually seen in depression studies but does not address the systematic nature of the difference in study results between the fixed and the flexible dose studies.Id.
The Benefit Risk Assessment section of the Withdrawal Assessment Report begins at p. 26 by noting that
"Desvenlafaxine is the main metabolite of venlafaxine. As venlafaxine is already approved for the treatment of [Major Depressive Disorder] and as venlafaxine is almost entirely transformed into desvenlafaxine, it would be expected that efficacy and safety of desvenlafaxine in the treatment of MDD would be very similar to that of venlafaxine. Id."
Furthermore,
"Efficacy of desvenlafaxine would be expected based on the fact that venlafaxine is an antidepressant with established efficacy and the fact that desvenlafaxine is the active metabolite of venlafaxine. However the efficacy results are far from impressive. The evidence with respect to long-term efficacy is considered lacking. The dose used in the randomised withdrawal study does not support long-term efficacy in the doses that are indicated in the SPC (50 mg). In addition, the definition of relapse that was used in the long-term study allows for relapses that might be due to deteriorations that are not related to depression. Therefore, the data of the long-term study need to be re-analysed with an acceptable definition of relapse."Id.
Similarly, a parallel application for approval of another desvenalfaxine succinate product as a treatment for vasomotor symptoms associated with menopause ("hot flashes") was withdrawn by Wyeth under similar circumstances in 2008. The proposed product contained the same active compound at the same dose as "Ellefore" but this application was for "Pristiq".
The Committee for Medicinal Products for Human Use found,[6] that
"meaningful benefit of Pristiqs had not been demonstrated, when considered alongside the safety of the medicine in postmenopausal women, including side effects after stopping treatment."
Complete reporting from the European Medicines Agency regarding the withdrawal of Wyeth's application for Ellefore, including multiple language versions of the Q and A document, is freely available for public review.[7]
Complete reporting from the European Medicines Agency regarding the withdrawal of Wyeth's application for Pristiqs, including the Withdrawal Assessment Report as well as multiple language versions of the Q and A document, is also freely available for public review


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm 2 weeks into Pristiq and it's the only medication that I have notice do anything.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Effexor XR > Pristiq in my experience of trying both.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

blakeyz said:


> I'm 2 weeks into Pristiq and it's the only medication that I have notice do anything.


that's good news, blakeyz. well, assuming it's doing something positive. glad to hear you're responding, though.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm on Pristiq since six months or a little more, it works very well for depression, less so for anxiety. Tends to make me a little irritable, but it also could be due to periods of hypomania, so don't quote me on that! I think it's a pretty good medication, very similar to effexor. Effexor is to Pristiq as Celexa is to Lexapro (more or less).


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have been on Pristiq for 9 months and have found I'm less depressed and not as anxious. So for me it's been a win win.


----------



## kg85 (Oct 19, 2011)

Im trully considering trying Pristiq... My only undesired side effect with ad's is cognitive blunting, concentration/focus loss, slower thinking, lower working memory..etc

Anyway Pristiq seems to be a good choice due to its NE action. People on Pristiq, how is "cognitively" helping the drug? Any side effect?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

kg85 said:


> Im trully considering trying Pristiq... My only undesired side effect with ad's is cognitive blunting, concentration/focus loss, slower thinking, lower working memory..etc
> 
> Anyway Pristiq seems to be a good choice due to its NE action. People on Pristiq, how is "cognitively" helping the drug? Any side effect?


My depression/apathy caused most of those cognitive issues to begin with but I have found that Pristiq has helped a fair bit with concentration. It's much easier for me to read without my mind racing off onto other things. 
I have had zero side effects.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just wanted to say that I hope no one discards Pristiq as a AD option because they didn't respond to Effexor. 
They may be chemically similar but I was on Effexor at the maximum dose for 2 months and it did nothing for me. At the moment I am on Pristiq and even though it's only been a bit over 2 weeks I am already noticing some improvements. 
There is no way it's a " placebo " either because out of 8+ AD's this is the first one to do anything for me.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

blakeyz said:


> Just wanted to say that I hope no one discards Pristiq as a AD option because they didn't respond to Effexor.
> They may be chemically similar but I was on Effexor at the maximum dose for 2 months and it did nothing for me. At the moment I am on Pristiq and even though it's only been a bit over 2 weeks I am already noticing some improvements.
> There is no way it's a " placebo " either because out of 8+ AD's this is the first one to do anything for me.


Glad it's helping you, are you @ 50 or 100mg?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Glad it's helping you, are you @ 50 or 100mg?


Thanks man
I bumped it to 100mg after the first week. Started noticing benefits about 4 days ago.


----------



## tallgrl230 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, I'm the original poster (started this thread). What I've read here is that many people have had success with it and 50 mg doesn't tend to work as great as 100mg.

How long have you been on it? Is it successfully treating anxiety AND depression? Thanks!

I'm so scared to change right now. I've moved to a new state and trying to make friends. The depression makes me want to stay in bed all day and the anxiety makes me constantly imagine what other people are thinking of me. I know the Zoloft is no longer working since all of these sypmtoms have returned. I'm talking myself down when panic attacks start or I use Xanax.

I'm hoping Prestiq will help, but there's no point if it only works short term. THAT"S what I want to know. If it does work for you, has it been successful long term??? Thanks!


----------



## tallgrl230 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Update*

I've been on Prestiq for about 3 weeks now and tapering off Zoloft. It seemed to be working really well BUT I increased my dose too much today and felt wired and irritable. My doctor wanted me to start at 25 then bump to 50, I accidentally started at 50 then bumped to 100! 
As far as focus, I have ADD (inattentive type, no hyperactivity) and this medications SEEMS to help me focus! It feels like it's a slight stimulant, so that might be helping my ADD. It definitely isn't blunting my cognitive abilities!

What dose is working for you? I've had a slight headache but nothing too bad. It's actually gone away the last few days.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I felt better at each dose increase for a few days and then kept reverting back to normal. 
I dunno anymore. I think I just have a really high tolerance for everything and that's why these drugs don't do anything for me. I am going to 2 differant doctors to get Pristiq scripted at max dose and taking 400mg at the moment. Fingers crossed


----------



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

I took 50 mg of Pristiq for four years. The medication did nothing for me. Then again I was on the lowest dose. I am trying Lexapro now.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

blakeyz said:


> Just wanted to say that I hope no one discards Pristiq as a AD option because they didn't respond to Effexor.
> They may be chemically similar but I was on Effexor at the maximum dose for 2 months and it did nothing for me. At the moment I am on Pristiq and even though it's only been a bit over 2 weeks I am already noticing some improvements.
> There is no way it's a " placebo " either because out of 8+ AD's this is the first one to do anything for me.


Right on. Good to see that you finally have something doing something. When you go through so many meds it's very easy to tell between placebo and efficacy.

Pristiq is in my future list of trials but first, Nardil + nortryp then imipramine then pristiq

I tried effexor for 10 days, but I think the reason the SE's sucked was because I ramped it up so fast and my BP was going crazy, spiked at 165-170 over 140


----------



## swedelady13 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Long term use of Pristiq*

I have used Pristiq for 3 years to help with the effects of a chronic pain condition. It gave me kick at first, but was not good for me after the death of my husband when my stress levels were so high. I can see now that it aggravated the anxiety I was having. I quit taking it one week ago and I feel so much calmer. Pristiq made dealing with the grief worse. I haven't taken any antidepressant that really made a difference. I believe there is too much guess work involved with the prescribing of antidepressants. If some people are helped by them, great! My cardiologist said that for some people these drugs build up in their system because they don't metabolize them adequately, and therefore they wind up with too much and feel worse. Does that make sense?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

tallgrl230 said:


> As far as focus, I have ADD (inattentive type, no hyperactivity) and this medications SEEMS to help me focus! It feels like it's a slight stimulant, so that might be helping my ADD.


That's because it kind of is, it has NRI properties just like the ADHD med Strattera. 
This means it's capable of enhancing Norepinephrine and Dopamine activity in the prefontal cortex which plays a mediating role in executive function, attention and concentration.


----------



## hartshapedpetals (Jan 20, 2013)

*Been on Pristiq 50mg for over 1 year*

I have been struggling with GAD, SAD, depression and PTSD for a long time.

My doctor first put me on Celexa which did NOTHING for my anxiety. Switched to Pristiq and it was great in the beginning, then I had one panic attic and he switched me to Lexapro which made me feel like crap. I was tired all the time, it did nothing for anxiety either. I went back to Pristiq and felt instantly better. I've been on it for the past year.

I have gained 30 lbs (and I eat well and exercise. My MD swears its not the meds but I'm convinced it is). I am tired often, and hungry all the time. I feel that Pristiq has actually helped my anxiety, but not my depression to be honest.. which is weird. I just never feel like doing anything. Maybe it hasn't really helped my social anxiety? I am going to be weaning off this week and try not to be on anything for a while. I also take Klonopin as needed and will continue to carry that, for emergencies.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

gilmourr said:


> Right on. Good to see that you finally have something doing something. When you go through so many meds it's very easy to tell between placebo and efficacy.
> 
> Pristiq is in my future list of trials but first, Nardil + nortryp then imipramine then pristiq
> 
> I tried effexor for 10 days, but I think the reason the SE's sucked was because I ramped it up so fast and my BP was going crazy, spiked at 165-170 over 140


How fast did you ramp up on Effexor?


----------



## robertrowe (Sep 23, 2013)

*Long term pristiq use*

I've been on Pristiq SR50 for over a year. It has helped me immensely with no apparent side effects yet. I may stay on it indefinitely. Ever since starting it I've been able to cope with even the worse situations in my life thereby becoming a source of support for others myself.

I've had peculiar dreams from time to time, but as of yet I don't remember having any nightmares. The cost can be a problem if you are strapped for money or your insurance doesn't cover it.


----------



## rea80 (Sep 24, 2013)

*50 mg for a year.*

Hi everyone,

I found this forum looking for long term pristiq users. Ive been taking it for a year for anxiety but i want to switch. Thought id share my experience with you all.

Overall, the drug has certainly taken the edge off for my anxiety from a mental perspective. Ive found that I am not obsessing over little things and driving myself insane - dperession is also low. My compulsions, however, are the same...anxious picking and stress eating remain. Additionally, ive become increasingly more lethargic and as a result have gained about 15 lbs. I sleep alot - I really needed to catch up at first but now its become more of a nuisance. I hit the snooze button for a good hour before getting out of bed when I never used to hit snooze at all. I also experience night sweats.

starting the drug was horrible. Headaches, nausea, sweats, cloudiness for about a week and a half but that all tapered off.

Its almost time for my yearly checkup and im going to see about switching to wellbutrin. I took it a number of years ago and it helped with motivation. I think at this point id rather deal with the nerves instead of being a lazy slug.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

i thought my doctor told me the max for pristiq for anxiety was 50mg?? does anyone know


----------

